# Burton Malavita 2015



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

I too started riding with malavitas. Great bindgins = great support for your boots ! You can get away with a crappy board but not with crappy boots + crappy bindings in my opinion.

Buy it now !


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Great setup. 

However, boots, boots, boots.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Malavitas are what I started with and what I currently use. Don't let the "beginner" binding or "advanced" binding thing make you think too hard. They are an amazing binding and especially for beginners this year, they come with the new Burton Double Take ladder strap which makes it literally impossible to strip out your toe strap which is very common. They're stiff enough to go hard in the trees but just playful enough to still be park friendly. I'll never go back from Malavitas. I have a 2013 Malavita with the winged highback, upgraded ladders to the double take, burton genesis ankle straps and diode roe straps.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

P.S. I use them currently with my 2014 Sherlock Flying V so you will have no problems at all.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

As others have said the bindings and board won't mean much if your boots are crappy and hurt your feet..


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Lamps said:


> Great setup.
> 
> However, boots, boots, boots.


For boots given the beginner thing I might go with a softer boot like the Burton Moto or the Burton Ruler. A beginner in something like a stiff ass Driver X sounds painful.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

do not get burton motos


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Great comments guys. Thank you so much. I will buy the bindings then!

Any ideas for boots? I need to buy them too and as I said, I don't like to buy crap.

I was thinking of Burton Highline Boa 14/15...


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't get any boas. Garbageeee. I'd get rulers if I were you. Or an ambush. I have a pair of highlines I used 1 time and can't sell cuz nobody wants them.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

I will keep it in mind Sir. Thanks for the warning  I will check the boots Sir.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Waiting for more suggestions


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Miniuwa said:


> Waiting for more suggestions


Don't have to be Burton - my Motos were evil. Go to a decent shop and try some on is the best suggestion you'll get.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> Don't have to be Burton - my Motos were evil. Go to a decent shop and try some on is the best suggestion you'll get.


No, don't have to be Burton. I am looking for a good pair of boots. No matter what brand.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You won't know which boot fits your feet the best until you go and try them in person.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't get Motos, they will be jelly after a very short time. Don't worry about how stiff your boots are as much as how comfortable they are. Priority is comfort along with no heel lift or toe slop, everything else is a far second.

Go to a shop, try some on, buy the best fitting.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Just get the Burton Ruler or the Burton Ambush and thank me later


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Don't get Motos, they will be jelly after a very short time. Don't worry about how stiff your boots are as much as how comfortable they are. Priority is comfort along with no heel lift or toe slop, everything else is a far second.
> 
> Go to a shop, try some on, buy the best fitting.


They won't be like that after a short time, they are MADE to be like that. I had a pair of Motos for 2 years once and they felt the same from day one until I pulled the seams out of the lace area. A d they were just as comfortable as Ambushes I have now or the Ions before those. It's all a matter of what you like. They can give you all the stats they want on the Burton website but it's all a crock of shit anyways. I had a good experience with Motos and I don't ride park AT ALL so to each his own.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

beastcoast said:


> They won't be like that after a short time, they are MADE to be like that. I had a pair of Motos for 2 years once and they felt the same from day one until I pulled the seams out of the lace area. A d they were just as comfortable as Ambushes I have now or the Ions before those. It's all a matter of what you like. They can give you all the stats they want on the Burton website but it's all a crock of shit anyways. I had a good experience with Motos and I don't ride park AT ALL so to each his own.


Ok skippy. Irregardless of this rant, he should still get boots that are comfortable without any lift etc. Many brands fit differently than others, don't just keep shoving burtons down his throat.

PS: If you buy Motos, the trick to getting them to work is if you go home, open the box and throw them right into the garbage. After that, they work great.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Efilnikufesin said:


> beastcoast said:
> 
> 
> > They won't be like that after a short time, they are MADE to be like that. I had a pair of Motos for 2 years once and they felt the same from day one until I pulled the seams out of the lace area. A d they were just as comfortable as Ambushes I have now or the Ions before those. It's all a matter of what you like. They can give you all the stats they want on the Burton website but it's all a crock of shit anyways. I had a good experience with Motos and I don't ride park AT ALL so to each his own.
> ...


Regardless ** Is the word you were looking for "skippy". You must have Rome boots. I'd be upset too.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

beastcoast said:


> Regardless ** Is the word you were looking for "skippy". You must have Rome boots. I'd be upset too.



Actually, regardless and irregardless can be used interchangeably. 

Boots fit everyone differently. If motos fit your feet well, it doesn't mean it's going to fit someone else well. Everyone has different feet.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

beastcoast said:


> Regardless ** Is the word you were looking for "skippy". You must have Rome boots. I'd be upset too.


Oh how clever, we can argue about common usage of words vs. the grammar police. Get off Burton's dick buddy. Every brand of boot fits differently REGARDLESS of how often Jake Burton wipes his dick on your face.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Efilnikufesin said:


> beastcoast said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless ** Is the word you were looking for "skippy". You must have Rome boots. I'd be upset too.
> ...


nobody's on burtons dick sweetie, the kid is getting malavits, a burton process board so I assumed he had a brand in mind. Just here to help the kid out. Your just a douche nozzle here for no reason. I forgive you though. Anyway chief, have a marvelous day!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

beastcoast said:


> nobody's on burtons dick sweetie, the kid is getting malavits, a burton process board so I assumed he had a brand in mind. Just here to help the kid out. Your just a douche nozzle here for no reason. I forgive you though. Anyway chief, have a marvelous day!


No need for forgiveness, happy to piss people off any chance I get. Have a great day and go eat a dick (I mean that in the best way possible.)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Too many threads turning to shit recently. We all enjoy witty banter but this really isn't funny it's fucking childish.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Too many threads turning to shit recently. We all enjoy witty banter but this really isn't funny it's fucking childish.


Lighten up, it's only the internet, just tweaking his nerves a bit.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Lighten up, it's only the internet, just tweaking his nerves a bit.


No harm done SnowHound... we're still BFF's
:hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Try on as many boots as possible. Find one with a medium to stiff flex that has no heel lift and no pressure points.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Stop fighting girls 

Tomorrow I am going to some snowboard shop and try some on.

Thanks for all the suggestiongs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I also use Malavitas.

Of course I'm a glass half full kind of guy when it comes to getting slapped in the face by Jake Burtons dick.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

So why no to boa? I'm about ready for a new pair of boots and watching all my friends jump in and out effortlessly while I dealt with traditional laces has made them my top pick for next boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bmaniga said:


> So why no to boa? I'm about ready for a new pair of boots and watching all my friends jump in and out effortlessly while I dealt with traditional laces has made them my top pick for next boot.


good call. no sense getting laces if they are difficult for you


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> good call. no sense getting laces if they are difficult for you


I wouldn't say difficult, more as in i just don't see the downside of going boa. hoping someone can enlighten me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Never owned boa, but hard to repair/replace if the cables go and you're not near a good shop. Whereas if you carry a spare pair of trad laces and you're good to go again in less than 5 minutes. Some boas both cross over the ankle, so a dual boa might not necessarily have dual adjustability. Not really a downside, as always just try some on. If you find boas that fit well and you like the tightness control you have then go for it, just be aware if they do snap and there's no good shop on the mountain or near by you might be done for the day.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Never owned boa, but hard to repair/replace if the cables go and you're not near a good shop. Carry a spare pair of trad laces and you're good to go again in less than 5 minutes. Some boas both cross over the ankle, so a dual boa might not necessarily have dual adjustability. Not really a downside, as always just try some on. If you find boas that fit well and you like the tightness control you have then go for it, just be aware if they do snap and there's no good shop on the mountain or near by you might be done for the day.


That's good to know. I'll make sure to keep the old boots as backup.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> bmaniga said:
> 
> 
> > So why no to boa? I'm about ready for a new pair of boots and watching all my friends jump in and out effortlessly while I dealt with traditional laces has made them my top pick for next boot.
> ...


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

So I went to two shops and tried different brands/models or boots.
Couldnt find the right Burton's boots for me as I have quite width foot.
Nike's were pretty good, but Nike is a Nike... good for Air Max's.
Couldnt find any K2 or Ride.

so I went for Salomon Synapse 2015. They fit my feet perfectly, they'r not loose or anything. I feel comfortable in them.

Good choice or should I try K2/Rides too ? 
We are kinda out of season now and its really hard to find perfect boots...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Miniuwa said:


> So I went to two shops and tried different brands/models or boots.
> Couldnt find the right Burton's boots for me as I have quite width foot.
> Nike's were pretty good, but Nike is a Nike... good for Air Max's.
> Couldnt find any K2 or Ride.
> ...



Comfortable is the most important thing. You can try some others if you want, but if it fits good, you're golden.


Plus, wear them around the house for a while, do some chores etc. see if any pressure points pop up, if so the shop should be able to heat mold or make minor adjustments.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Efilnikufesin said:


> see if any pressure points pop up


What do you mean by that?
Forgive me, but Im a noobie and english is my 2nd language.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Miniuwa said:


> What do you mean by that?
> Forgive me, but Im a noobie and english is my 2nd language.


See if anything particular spot hurts.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

BTW - I have wide feet also and I did like my Salomon boots as they were very comfortable but they have a huge foot print. Meaning their size 9 for example would be bigger than others with a reduced foot print. For example Medium bindings didn't fit my 9.5 Salomon boots, I had to get large ones. 

Here are some other boot recommendations for wider feet that I have used and liked with reduced foot print.

1) DC Judge
2) ThirtyTwo Focus


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

What ekb said, after walking around in them for a while if you start to get any spots with even a slight bit of pain or discomfort, note where they are and have the shop set it straight. 

Any small amount of pain while walking around in them will be far more intense while riding and will ruin your day.


----------



## Miniuwa (Mar 28, 2015)

Ekb. I have size L malavita's so the Salomons should fit in there. I felt little pressure on my toe, but after 5 mins walk in the shop the pressure were gone. I will put them on for like 30 mins and see whats happens.


----------



## Lockoutbryce (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive got a pair of 2013 dc judges w/ 2 boa setup strapped in my Malavita's. I was hesitant at first, but turned into the best purchase ive ever made on boots. got 80+ rides out of them and no issue. Liked them so much i picked up a second pair for when originals go. laces don't touch the ability to adjust on the fly. 
i would avoid burton boots IMO


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Lockoutbryce said:


> i would avoid burton boots IMO


Ha! OK then. Why would you suggest avoiding burton boots? I am not going to blow burton (I have had motos and they sucked, also had hails and they hurt like hell) but saying to avoid a brand because some of their gear doesn't work for you is kinda dumb. I currently own driver x's with at least 40 days on them, couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Ha! OK then. Why would you suggest avoiding burton boots? I am not going to blow burton (I have had motos and they sucked, also had hails and they hurt like hell) but saying to avoid a brand because some of their gear doesn't work for you is kinda dumb. I currently own driver x's with at least 40 days on them, couldn't be happier with them.


Because Buck Furton man! Corporate assholes!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

OP's already got some Salomon boots. He bought boots made by a MASSIVE SKI COMPANY! What you ubercore dickwads got to say about that? Yeah what a tool JB is! One of the fathers of modern snowboarding really sold out by selling decent gear to make loads of money. How dare he get rich whilst involved in something he loves! Typical hipster mentally - it's only good if hardly anyone knows about it and the moment it gains mainstream popularity the exact same thing to becomes sellout shit.

*Edit* I love my Synapses, comfy and fairly stiff. The bulkyness doesn't effect me.


----------

